# frage: metamoprphose-hexenmeister



## Amraam (16. August 2010)

blizzard hat den mitgliedern der hexerei-zunft ja die möglichkeit gegeben sich für kurtze zeit in einen Dämon zu verwandeln (meta)

meine frage (bzgl rpg)

kommt diese verwandlung absichtlich zustande, oder "bricht" da ein Dämon "aus"?

(wie beim wow-comic wo diese eine blutelfe von einem schreckenslord "eingenommen" wird, und dieser dann die gruppe rettet)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. August 2010)

Ich würde sagen, der Hexenmeister ist von den Magieen, die er nutzt, dermaßen Korrumpiert, dass er stückweise
selbst zu einem Dämonen wird. Dies unterstütz der Hexenmeister gezielt bei der Metamorphose um das Dämonische
in ihm ans Tageslicht zu locken.

Meine Idee. Aber frage einmal Soladra, bei sowas ist sie die Spezialistin.


----------



## Dweencore (17. August 2010)

Habt dazu mal was gelesen,ich versuch mal ob ich es wieder finde.


----------



## Soladra (17. August 2010)

Shadow hat, soweit ich weiß, recht. 

Da Illidan bei seiner VErwandlung zum Halbdämon zum Dämon gestunt ist, ist das auch relativ logisch.


----------

